# [23/10][Kitchen][v7.1 KI8][v6 KI3] http://romkitchen.org is open for business. KJ2 full test Rom post 3.



## Tricky103

View attachment 3971


http://romkitchen.org​
We proudly present to you the latest Samsung Roms, fully optmized and zipaligned and deodexed. For the international SGS 2.

KI8 is the latest rom to hit the scene.

We have left KI3 inside of the kitchen as it is a favorite.



> Rom Kitchen Walkthrough
> STEP 1 : Select your phone base rom from the latest gingerbread roms
> STEP 2 : Select your CSC
> STEP 3 : Select your kernel from many of the great kernel developers
> STEP 4 : Select your modem
> STEP 5 : Select all base apps including Launcher, Browser, system apps.
> STEP 6 : Select tweaks
> STEP 7 : Select your theme
> STEP 8 : Select your audio/ringtones
> STEP 9 : Select your boot animation
> STEP 10 : Click generate and wait for your rom to download.





> Flash from CWM.
> If on a stock rom you must Factory reset your device before installing the rom.
> If updating a kitchen rom, Wipe Cache, wipe dalvik, and format the /system before install.
> Install zip from SD
> Reboot
> 
> They way I do it. BEST WAY
> 
> 1) Flash Stock KI*.
> 2) Back up everything including the int. SD to my PC.
> 3) press *2767*3855# it will completely wipe your device.
> 4) Once phone reboots, place cooked rom and pictures + titanium backup onto the int. SD
> 5) Flash a custom Kernel
> 6) Reboot recovery, wipe data, wipe system, Flash Rom.


Credits.

The Roms are Created by Tricky103
Magically put together by Stefunel.
Kudos to DocRambone for the idea and the SGS1 kitchen.
Big thanks to Thomas for hosting the Rom Kitchen. The Rom Kitchen has a great beta team. Great thanks for all of the support, _renaud_, addi, Capt_Andrew, Cypher_X, dark3n, donlk, elpianst, flip360, Kenny_Legend, marcedli, marvph, mothatt, Neets_, Pele, Perka, Quacktop, racerboy, SimonV, tkalli, Xiff, zurchpet. A big thank you to all of the kernel developers, Chainfire, Hardcore, Hellcat, Ninphetamine, Supercurio, Tegrak. A massive thanks to Brightidea for the browser fix and the Arabic support. Thank you also to Jesusfreke for the smali/baksmali releases. A big thanks to ChainsDD for Superuser. Thank you to all the themers. You will be added when we have added your themes. A big thank you to all who have donated and contributed. Your continued support is very welcome.

Disclaimer
The Rom Kitchen is not responsible for any harm or damage caused to your device should any irreparable issues arise. You should be competent and understand the risks involved when flashing your device.


----------



## Tricky103

Change Log

v7.1 Small fix.. Added BusyBox to xbin.
v7 ki8, Fixed CSC. Updated kernels, Moved v7 and v6 to open kitchen. 
v6 ki3
v5 Now every apk is optimized.


----------



## Tricky103

Full optimized deodexed zipaligned Rom releases. These roms are non wipe.

The full rom releases come with stock kernel.

When I say full optimization, every apk has been compressed. Thorough testing is required please.

International SGS 2

03/12/2011

XWKK5 2.3.6

This rom has no kernel or modem. It has JKay 13.2 stock theme and app included. Non wipe.

http://www.multiupload.com/VP8V7VJXRI

XWKJ2 (2.3.5) kitchen v8

Full Rom http://www.multiupload.com/MGXURJZXH6


----------



## ro6666lt

while awesome, the developer forum is reserved for rom releases. moved to sgs II general section. hope you understand. keep up the good work!


----------



## brian6685

This is for the international sg2 right? Not compatible with Tmobile sg2

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky103

It is only for the international SGS 2. Updated OP and also added a test Rom to post 3.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky103

Updated rom in post 3 to XWKJ2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

I would.love to see this for the art i777 version. Please '

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky103

help me purchase the phone I will make it for anything









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky103

New rom uploaded in post 3, this will be the next rom kitchen build.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUJELUS22

Is there any way this can work with the Sprint ET4G? Guessing no but figured I would ask.


----------

